# Sick betta...



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

Okay, so my betta was floating at the top. He kept trying to swim downward, but then went back up. Then he was able to stay in the middle. Now he lays down at the bottom a lot and his fins are slack. Yet he is still accepting food.
I was going to give him a pea when the floating thing went on, but you have no idea how hard it is just to get one pea when hardly anyone in the family eats peas. 
Should I still give it a pea? Would it do anything? How much of the pea and can it eat if if it just ate yesterday?


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Yes, you can give him a whole deshelled pea. I would add some salt, 1tsp per 5 gallons of water. What size tank is he is? What are you water paramaters?

It sounds like he has swim bladder. Intestinal infection and constipation are the most common cause.


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

LOWER The water level... it sounds like he has a swim bladder issue... lower the water level to about an inch so he isnt swimming give it time to heal


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

oh and fast him for a day or two..... then offer a quarter pea.... deshelled blanched pea


----------

